# Peugeot blotchy paintwork



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anyone got a newish model van made by Peugeot with silver coloured paint work, having trouble with blotchy paint work? 

Thanks
Colin


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Blotchy Paintwork*

Not so much blotchy on the panels, but our Murvi (silver Peugeot) had a problem with paint peeling off the edges of the roof, and down into the gutters. Had to spend quite a bit of time re-priming and touching up. Apparently, this could be caused by the van being sprayed when slightly damp, or with condensation on the surface.

I thought this would have been impossible, as most assembly lines have heated spraybooths, but apparently it can, and also if the vehicle has been the subject of a repair where the process has been left overnight in a cool garage.

Smick


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Smick

I don't know of problems with the paint peeling that you seem to have - what age is your vehicle and is still covered by warranty. Mine is only 9 weeks old and when viewed in strong sunlight the paintwork is quite mottled in some areas, the dealer compared it to "the sky on a cloudy day" I would suggest that anyone with the silver Peugeot take time to closely inspect the bodywork and see if their's is effected and take remedial action before the sun goes in :roll: 

Colin


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Blotchy paint*

Aah, no, our problem was about 6 years ago, with the previous model, so comment may not be relevant other than to say that I have noticed a number of Sevel vans with paint problems - particularly with metallic paint.

I would be tempted to request Peugeot to inspect the paintwork, or if you want to wave a big stick ask the RAC to inspect and then present the report to Peugeot.

Smick


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Smick,

I believe there may many with the same problem as mine - I am very thorough when I clean the van and don't miss much, however I only noticed it last weekend!
I have searched the web and can only find issues with the Peugeot 206 range. - its been so bad that Peugeot have had to have some cars replaced.

Colin


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I have the same problem on the Fiat Ducato, that's a good description "clouds". Its particularly bad when the sun shines directly onto the panel, its where the panel has been over sprayed due to a blemish or damage in the spray shop / production line. If it had been a car it would have been totally re-sprayed but a van gets touched up. I noticed mine on the second day of ownership and took it back to Danum Leisure my supplying dealer who told me and quote " What do you expect ? at the end of the day its only a commercial vehicle we see a lot like that, you will have to put up with it"

I could not believe it and expected more from a £30k vehicle...... CI were no help either :evil:


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Tribute_650 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem on the Fiat Ducato, that's a good description "clouds". Its particularly bad when the sun shines directly onto the panel, its where the panel has been over sprayed due to a blemish or damage in the spray shop / production line. If it had been a car it would have been totally re-sprayed but a van gets touched up. I noticed mine on the second day of ownership and took it back to Danum Leisure my supplying dealer who told me and quote " What do you expect ? at the end of the day its only a commercial vehicle we see a lot like that, you will have to put up with it"
> 
> I could not believe it and expected more from a £30k vehicle...... CI were no help either :evil:





Tribute_650 said:


> Hi, I have the same problem on the Fiat Ducato, that's a good description "clouds". Its particularly bad when the sun shines directly onto the panel, its where the panel has been over sprayed due to a blemish or damage in the spray shop / production line. If it had been a car it would have been totally re-sprayed but a van gets touched up. I noticed mine on the second day of ownership and took it back to Danum Leisure my supplying dealer who told me and quote " What do you expect ? at the end of the day its only a commercial vehicle we see a lot like that, you will have to put up with it"
> 
> I could not believe it and expected more from a £30k vehicle...... CI were no help either :evil:


Hi Tribute 650, If I were you I would tell 'Danum' that you want a refund of the difference in cost of a FIAT COMMERCIAL VAN and your TRIBUTE 650 VAN CONVERSION which has been presumably transformed into a leisure vehicle and is no longer a COMMERCIAL VAN!!

The attitude of manufacturers/some dealers in this industry drives me to distraction, they just don't give a damn.

Pepandspice.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi P&S, I refused to take the van back until something was done but it soon became obvious it was only going to stand rotting in the corner of their yard as Danum Leisure had my hard earned cash so the only person loosing out was me!

Needless to say I have swapped dealers as I do not want to give them a penny more in accessory purchases and servicing and will think twice about buying a new MH from CI again, purely on principle.


----------



## 111839 (May 1, 2008)

*Blotchy Paint Work*

All the vans would have been sprayed in heated booths and i would suspect this problem to be down to a dodgy batch of paint used hence why some are not effected. You would be covered on your warranty and it's in your rights to have this corrected. If you are one of the lucky ones that has fine paintwork i would still recommend paint protecting your motorhome as this will help prevent dullness of paint and reduce the chances of scratches such as tree branches. As an advertiser on this site we can offer you £100 off on paint protection if you look for motorhomesrepaired.co.uk Just quote MHF to get this. We are based in the south east of England but most Motorhome Body Repair company's can offer paint protection. I hope this is of use.


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

*Paint work Fiat ducatto roof*

Have just noticed that the paintwork on the roof is peeling on a section about the size of my hand. Just noticed it yesterday when cleaning roof ( Camper is High Top Fiat body.
I have heard that other people have had this problem,
The body should still be under 3 year Fiat Guarantee ( July 2005) Propose to contact my nearest commercial dealer tomorrow but has any one else experienced this problem.
Brendan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VW T5*

Hello,

Yes, not a Sevel production. We have A VW T5 in Silver, it is a replacement for a faulty one and this is worse than the first.

Yes it does look like clouds, all over it. Especialy in Bright Sunlight or under Petrol Forecourt Lighting. It actualy looks like a bad respray.

Trev.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Blotchy Paint Work*



Beckham said:


> All the vans would have been sprayed in heated booths and i would suspect this problem to be down to a dodgy batch of paint used hence why some are not effected. You would be covered on your warranty and it's in your rights to have this corrected. If you are one of the lucky ones that has fine paintwork i would still recommend paint protecting your motorhome as this will help prevent dullness of paint and reduce the chances of scratches such as tree branches. As an advertiser on this site we can offer you £100 off on paint protection if you look for motorhomesrepaired.co.uk Just quote MHF to get this. We are based in the south east of England but most Motorhome Body Repair company's can offer paint protection. I hope this is of use.


Not mine, I had it checked by an AA bodyshop and it has been "touched up" and as some of it goes under the Tribute decal then it happened before the CI Conversion. They even found traces of masking tape on a seam, some more scratches and a dent.
As far as warranty is concerned according to CI if both the importer and the dealer have signed the van off as been ok then you can not claim if you have taken the van away. It needs spotting before you take it from the dealer. It all could be argued with lawyers but was told it could cost more than it would to fix it!!

If it had not been raining when we picked up the Tribute from Danum we may have spotted it but it all leaves a nasty taste in your mouth.
Cheers


----------



## 115399 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Sevel metallic paint problems*



I had problems on the roof and the side of my Fiat Ducato high top panel van.

One side panel microblistered and was repainted by my local Fiat main agent under manufacturers guarantee.

The roof paint began to delaminate from the primer. There was initially only a bit about a half-crown size, which I thought I could touch up myself after the manufacturers guarantee (3 years) had expired. Unfortunately this wasn't possible. There was NIL adhesion of the top (silver) coat to the white primer, and the paint film thickness was very low (down to less than a thou in places). By the time I had finished 'experimenting' we had several sq.inches of paint detached. The converter told me to call in the main agent, who was sympathetic, and called in Fiat. Fiat were not sympathetic. Trading Standards told me that they would expect paint work not to come off in the 3 years I had had the vehicle; they thought 8 years was the norm, and advised sueing the converter under Sale of Goods Act. At the end of a long story, Fiat eventually agreed to repaint the roof, although I am not sure who paid. The problem, though has not gone away entirely.

Best plan for paint problems is to call in a paint expert of your own. There aren't many about! He or she won't solve the problem, but they will tell you what has gone wrong. The delamination isn't condensation, it's incompatibility of the primer/topcoat. The blotchiness is due to inadquate paint film thickness (usually).


----------

